#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-25
<poningru> satisfactory festivus all
<RED_HERR1NG> mmhmm
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-26
<elkbuntu> MitchM_, the counter's awstats seem to be not updating, is there a cron or something missing?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: question about the ubuntu counter
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, hmm?
<Burgundavia> how is the machine total counted?
<Burgundavia> is it clusters + machines?
<elkbuntu> cluster population+machines, yes
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> that is a little odd
<elkbuntu> how so?
<Burgundavia> well, to me, clusters are merely containers to put machines into
<Burgundavia> logical grouping of machines, essentially
<elkbuntu> yes... so machine total is the sum of the population of all the clusters, plus the number of individual machines
<Burgundavia> basically
<elkbuntu> thats how it's done
<Burgundavia> but if I create a cluster of 5 machines, do I need to create 5 machiens as well?
<elkbuntu> no, the cluster thing is so you dont have to
<elkbuntu> that's the purpose of the clustering on the site
<Burgundavia> right, but I think we are missing some interesting stats that could be generated be switching to the clustering as container idea
<Burgundavia> we could ask about where the cluster is, work/home/etc.
<elkbuntu> in what way?
<Burgundavia> we could figure out that most large groups of computers are still on dapper, etc.
<Burgundavia> you could watch people upgrade
<Burgundavia> ie: do people upgrade one machine or all at once?
<Burgundavia> I would also love to roll your stats into the hwdb
<Burgundavia> for an uber-Ubuntu machine stat thingy
<elkbuntu> if you could figure how to do it, sure
<Burgundavia> not hard
<Burgundavia> but anyway, do you see where I am coming at with my clustering thoughts?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> however i have not the time to do this :(
<Burgundavia> I guess I should also mention that the current way is not very clear
<Burgundavia> that is what prompted this whole conversation
<elkbuntu> yeah, it's been pointed out before, to a degree
<Burgundavia> I also wonder how many double counts we have because of false assumptions
<Burgundavia> http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/faq.php <-- link to ubuntu.com on there is broken
<MitchM_> elkbuntu, let me look
<MitchM> elkbuntu, fixed.
<MitchM> elkbuntu, was a cron problem :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-27
<juliux> morning marketing team;)
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, merry christmas;)
<jenda> merry Christmas back at'ya
<juliux> jenda, do you rember our discussion about the cc meetings?
<jenda> erm...
<jenda> can't say I do...
<jenda> What was that, juliux ? :)
<juliux> jenda, why the last cc meeting was so long
<juliux> jenda, there was one cc meeting on 16 october and the next one on 12dec
<juliux> that is why there are so much people for membership last cc meeting;)
<jenda> aha
<juliux> so perhaps there are only 5 or 6 members in the future
<juliux> there is now a queue;)
<jenda> ok
<jenda> juliux: Indeed there is :)
<jenda> anyone you support?
<jenda> I've got three ;)
<jenda> And: did you get my t-shirts order? How much do I owe?
<juliux> jenda, sure pirast;)
<juliux> jenda, yes
* jenda has to run off again.
<nixternal> walk, it is safer
<juliux> jenda, we have a german ubuntu association meeting at the moment so no time sorry
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-28
<juliux> jenda, ping
<TheGods> don't do that
<TheGods> he'll get me for spammage
<TheGods> :(
<TheGods> he's always here
<TheGods> watching
<TheGods> watching
<juliux> lol
<BHSPitLappy> bah
<TheGods> hi
* beuno waves
<MenZa> allo
<beuno> all good?
<MenZa> aye
<beuno> haven't been much around the last week
<beuno> what did I miss?
* MenZa shrugs
<MenZa> UWN 25?
<beuno> hmmm, not really, I helped put with that 
<beuno> oh, well
<beuno> actually
<beuno> the spanish translation is almost  finished:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue25/ES
<beuno> just a small portion left
<beuno> will need to get a head start on 26 to get them more or less out at the same time....
<beuno> any news on 26?
* MenZa points to topic
<beuno> is that feasable?
* MenZa shrugs
<MenZa> Oh sweet
<MenZa> I'm in the UWN
<beuno> you won the quiz  ;D
<MenZa> I did :)
<beuno> ping somerville32
<beuno> hey Burgwork
<beuno> jenda, are you around?
<MenZa> jenda: ping
<MenZa> elkbuntu: ping
<MenZa> hm
<somerville32> pong
<lotusleaf> *<:O)
<MenZa> somerville32: you've signed the CoC right?
<lotusleaf> MenZa: all the cool cats have
<MenZa> lotusleaf: so I'm assuming you aswell.
<somerville32> MenZa: I'm a member :P
<somerville32> So, yes.
<lotusleaf> somerville32: he's experiencing a speed bump in getting launchpad to accept his copy/paste of the clearsigned text
<somerville32> Ah
<MenZaLap> somerville32: It's quite frankly raping me :(
<Madpilot> .... ?
<MenZaLap> Madpilot: pgp. Launchpad. CoC.
* MenZaLap shudders
<Madpilot> ah. there is some help at the wiki's GPG page
<Madpilot> ubotu, gpg | MenZaLap 
<ubotu> MenZaLap: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<MenZaLap> ta
<MenZaLap> I doubt it'l work though
<MenZaLap> it'll*
<Madpilot> I managed to get the CoC signed, even before that page existed. It's not total voodoo - just close
<lotusleaf> hi Madpilot :)
<Madpilot> hi lotusleaf - survive Christmas OK?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: yup, thx, u? :D
<Madpilot> too much to drink, too much to eat, too many relatives, the usual, but it was good
<lotusleaf> awesome
<MenZaLap> Hmm
<MenZaLap> Do I need to have my key verified?
<MenZaLap> As in, signed
<Madpilot> technically, probably. In practice, no. Mine is still unsigned, actually
<lotusleaf> MenZaLap: I never signed my previous key when I signed CoC
<MenZaLap> ok
<lotusleaf> and it worked ok
<MenZaLap> I'll have jenda sign mine anyway
<MenZaLap> (We met up, he can verify my identity)
<lotusleaf> if I had not had so much wine perhaps I could've answered the problem by now =)
<MenZaLap> hehe
<Madpilot> I need to get Burgundavia to verify mine, he's the one with the signed key in the strong set
<lotusleaf> in soviet russia, key signs you
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if my signatures have synced yet?
<lotusleaf> MenZaLap: where is it saying 'no keys found', locally or in launchpad?
<MenZaLap> This is locally.
<lotusleaf> the error it gives is local?
<MenZaLap> yes.
<lotusleaf> ah you didn't set your key as trusted?
<MenZaLap> I open the .asc file with Verify Key (I assume that's Seahorse)
<MenZaLap> Probably not.
<MenZaLap> Sec
<Burgundavia> somerville32: you planning to schedule a writing session this weekend?
<MenZaLap> lotusleaf: it's not in Trusted Keys in Seahorse anyway :o
<somerville32> Burgundavia, I work everyday and not sure if I need to work Sunday yet
<lotusleaf> MenZaLap: so you (a) downloaded the file from launchpad (b) clearsigned it (c) opened the signed file up in gedit (d) copy pasted it from top to bottom in launchpad and it gives an error in launchpad?
<Burgundavia> ha
<Burgundavia> ah
<somerville32> However, I'd like to get a writing session in this weekend
<MenZaLap> yes lotusleaf
<lotusleaf> MenZaLap: what is the error exactly?
<MenZaLap> "No public key"
<lotusleaf> MenZaLap: did you export your public key to several keyservers?
<MenZaLap> yes.
<MenZaLap> mit, gnu, ubuntu
<lotusleaf> and this is the only key you've told launchpad about
<MenZaLap> yes.
<lotusleaf> try clearsigning it again
<MenZaLap> I've done so 8 times :\
<lotusleaf> ...
<MenZaLap> right
<MenZaLap> signed
<lotusleaf> then I guess (a) find someone who hasn't had as much wine as I (b) wait for someone in #launchpad to wake up? :)
<MenZaLap> Well, I never set it as trusted
<MenZaLap> How do I do that?
<lotusleaf> again, at this point I'd suggest someone who has had less to drink should help you ;)
<MenZaLap> Right :)
<lotusleaf> otherwise I'd only prolong what is most likely a simple thing 
<MenZaLap> lol
<MenZaLap> I'll have a look at it in the morning
<lotusleaf> MenZaLap: you could always ask in #kernel-panic
<lotusleaf> I'm sure they'd solve it in a second
<MenZaLap> haha
<lotusleaf> no joke! :)
<Madpilot> MenZaLap, I think that you have to set the key as ultimately trusted when you create it?
<MenZaLap> Madpilot: I followed Launchpad instructions.
<lotusleaf> give that channel a try
<lotusleaf> MenZaLap: try #security ;)
<MenZa> :o
<lotusleaf> MenZaLap: the gurus in the other channel appear to be AFK
<lotusleaf> musical channels!
<MenZa> Nah, I'll have a look at it in the morning
<lotusleaf> it's probably something simple
<poningru> can someone tell me which other channels I was in?
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> I officially hate Inter Wiki.
<MenZa> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> pong?
<elkbuntu> MenZa,--^
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> elkbuntu, where's the Ubuntu website I did at one point, if you have any idea
<elkbuntu> MenZa, huh?
<MenZa> The marketing thing.
* MenZa no recall
<elkbuntu> that's waht turned into diy afaik
<MenZa> right
<MenZa> diy.spreadubuntu.com?
<lotusleaf> MenZa I have the link to your design @ http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/obeyubuntu/
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> Hmm, where's the original website?
<lotusleaf> the template? it's linked on that page
<lotusleaf> see the footer
<MenZa> :o
<lotusleaf> or just above the footer
<lotusleaf> I'm assuming you're referring to the template of yours I used for that page
<MenZa> Hmm.
<MenZa> Your link is dead, lotu
<MenZa> bah
<MenZa> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/websites/diy.ubuntu.com/ <- Oooh
<MenZa> jenda: ping
* meatballhat is Dan Buch, btw
* beuno touches danbuch929 base
<meatballhat> beuno: over here :-)
<beuno> aaah
<meatballhat> I'm gettin' back to my roots
<meatballhat> with my old nick
<beuno> haven't seen you in that costum before
<meatballhat> I'll be assuming it more regularly
<meatballhat> how goes the PHP?
<beuno> good to know
<beuno> well, it's a bit slower then intended
<beuno> I'll be uploading the revamped version with includes today
<meatballhat> excellent!
<meatballhat> that's very exciting
<beuno> and then I'll try and get a demo of the backend working so we can start some testing
<meatballhat> very nice, indeed... 
<beuno> I've had a lot of workload this past week
<beuno> so it's been a bit slow
<meatballhat> right on - no worries :-)
<beuno> LoCo team also is growing and taking up a bunch of time
<beuno> but I'll get there in time  ;D
<meatballhat> our LoCo team is growing, too!  such exciting times!
<beuno> yeap, it really is
<beuno> I'm pretty happy with the way things are going
<meatballhat> beuno: I'll look forward to the new upload...  I should get on back to work, though :-D .. Cheers!
<beuno> ok, I'll ping you as soon as it's up
<tsmithe> how do i know my library package?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 25 released, UWN 26 in progress for Dec 30th | gobby server is dead | CodySomerville (somerville32) is the new Co-Chief Editor for UWN
<somerville32> Gah, spam
<lotusleaf> R.I.P. gobby server, I never had the chance to love thee
* lotusleaf lays flowers @ gobby server tombstone
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Is poningru's down?
<beuno> why was the gobby server killed?
<tonyyarusso> Oh, hey, what?
<lotusleaf> the topic mentions the death of a gobby server
<beuno> on the 20th
<tonyyarusso> beuno: You set the topic last - know anything?
<beuno> all I did was change it from "gobby server will die on Dec 20th" to "gobby server is dead"
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> Maybe poningru took it home for break.
<tonyyarusso> one sec
<tonyyarusso> Burgwork, somerville32: ping
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, pong
<beuno> I have a couple of dedicated servers I can set a server up permanently
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: ^^ know anything?
<somerville32> Yeah, the server was taken down
<somerville32> Can someone test it?
<Burgwork> tonyyarusso: sorry, busy
<beuno> somerville32: test what?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, if poningru's went down (I'm assuming what I said above), you can still use the backup described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies if needed.
* somerville32 nods.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Test is failing for me.
<somerville32> k
* lotusleaf has never used gobby before but it sounds wonderful
<somerville32> If you need a gobby server, I can set one up on one of my servers
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: I already have one up for that, per discussion in our last meeting :)
<somerville32> Awesome.
<beuno> tonyyarusso: is it a permament one?
<beuno> because we worked on the other one on the spanish translation and lost quite a bit when it went down
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Depends how you define permanent.  I would be happy to set up a cronjob to backup the file and make that publically available.
<MenZa> jenda: ping
<beuno> tonyyarusso: would be great, yes
<tonyyarusso> I'll get on that.  Likely not immediately (heading out), but later tonight.
<beuno> not really urgent
<tsmithe> why don't we just use the gobby.ubuntu.com server?
<beuno> just want to make sure it won't happen again since we will be trying to translate the UWN before they get released
* beuno scratches his head
<beuno> why don't we?
<tsmithe> i thought that first time i was told bout the old one
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: It's slow and unstable, ironically enough.
<tsmithe> oh
<tsmithe> i thought that was just gobby
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<beuno> what's the info for it tonyyarusso?
<tonyyarusso> beuno: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<beuno> why the non-standard port?
<tonyyarusso> beuno: There's a server running for someone who wouldn't understand ports on the main one ;)
<beuno> but the main one is down... right?
<beuno> it's just a lot of ppl help out with translations
<beuno> and I can imagine all the posts "can't login into gobby"
<tonyyarusso> Sorry, 'main one' meaning on my server but on the standard port, that time.
<beuno> oh, so you've got 2 running, one on each port?
<tonyyarusso> Correct
<beuno> great, thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-29
<tsmithe> tonyyserver, why two running?
<tsmithe> damn
<tsmithe> that's a silly message
<tsmithe> contact a guy who's not here?!
<somerville32> tsmithe: Up for some work? haha
<tsmithe> err... what kind?
<somerville32> UWN26
<tsmithe> feisty changes?
<somerville32> Nah
<tsmithe> ok... what then?
<somerville32> Everything else
<tsmithe> how does one do that?
<tsmithe> i dunno what's been going on
<tsmithe> what happened to feisty changes?
<somerville32> We'll do it later in the week
<tsmithe> ah
<tsmithe> so how does one do everything else if one doesn't know what's been happening?
<somerville32> tsmithe: Isn't hard
<somerville32> For example
<tsmithe> but *how*?
<tsmithe> ok
<somerville32> The community council meeting needs a recap
<somerville32> ie. you do research
<tsmithe> ah
<tsmithe> well... can my aid wait till tomorrow?
<somerville32> Sure
* tsmithe is a bit busy now and it's late
<tsmithe> want to get finished soon
<tsmithe> had a hard day coding and packaging
<tsmithe> you never, ever want to try and right a python module in raw c
<tsmithe> *write
<somerville32> ;] 
<tsmithe> well...
<tsmithe> so, i'll help tomorrow
<tsmithe> what time you Canadians around?
<somerville32> I work tomorrow
<tsmithe> k
* MenZa looks at tsmithe with mild interest
<tsmithe> hi MenZa
<tsmithe> mild interest? what bout?
<tsmithe> python modules?
* MenZa shrugs
<MenZa> Actually, coding atm
* MenZa nods
<MenZa> 'tis nice.
<tsmithe> ah
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> what in?
<MenZa> php.
<tsmithe> ooh
<tsmithe> i did that
* MenZa is no good at it
<tsmithe> i'm gonna write a website in python soon
* tsmithe has a thing for python atm
<MenZa> fun nonetheless
<MenZa> ooh
<tsmithe> MenZa, what you having trouble with?
<MenZa> nothing
<tsmithe> ok
<MenZa> but I'm no good at php
<MenZa> :D
<tsmithe> :)
<MenZa> http://neopirate.org
<MenZa> actually
<lotusleaf> MenZa: did you solve your CoC signing problem?
<MenZa> http://neopirate.org/wp/
<MenZa> live development
<MenZa> nope
<MenZa> didn't look at it
<tsmithe> is this your infamous wp theme?
* MenZa nods
<tsmithe> i love your posts/comments
<tsmithe> poop
<tsmithe> poop
<tsmithe> why poop? i agree with admin
<MenZa> meh
<MenZa> jenda: ping
<beuno> ping danbuch929
* tsmithe is away: sleep
<Burgwork> tsmithe: plesae turn off your away message
<tsmithe> sorry
<tsmithe> done
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:tonyyarusso] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 25 released, UWN 26 in progress for Dec 30th | use backup gobby server | CodySomerville (somerville32) is the new Co-Chief Editor for UWN
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-30
<somerville32> tsmithe: I thought you went to bed :P
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> it's not that late!
<tsmithe> only 2309
<somerville32> If you aren't sleeping, start working on UWN 26 :)
<tsmithe> ooh
<tsmithe> like last night?
<somerville32> Like last night :] 
* somerville32 hopes you worked hard last night
<tsmithe> no
<tsmithe> remember, i weedled out of it :P
<tsmithe> it *was* one am
<crimsun> issue 26 makes me weep
<tsmithe> ooh why?
<crimsun> the very first big thing is Xmas edition.
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> that makes me weep too
* tsmithe weeps ;;
<crimsun> current #26 edited.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-31
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, beep
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-25
<pARA_dOX> hi !
<MenZa> hi
<pARA_dOX> I want to organise an open source event (DiscoveryDay) next month in my Engineering School
<pARA_dOX> can I get some promotional things from ubuntu ? (Papers, Bandrolls, ...)
<pARA_dOX> I study here :
<pARA_dOX> http://www.ensi.rnu.tn
<pARA_dOX> is this possible or should I find a local sponsor ?
<pARA_dOX> so ... ?
<pARA_dOX> MenZa, you still here ?
<pARA_dOX> have I sayed something wrong ?
<MenZa> I was away :(
 * MenZa weeps silently
<johnc4510-laptop> Happy Holidays to the Marketing Team!!
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-30
<rjian> hello everyone
 * emgent heya
<Mike_Feravolo> hello
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_71
<MenZa> boredandblogging: digging
<MenZa> and dugg
<boredandblogging> MenZa: thanks
<MenZa> :)
<Vorian> Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #71 is out! UWN #72 in progress, release TBA
<Vorian> bah
* Vorian changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #71 is out! UWN #72 in progress, release TBA
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-28
<trailbrain3> Anyone here?
<trailbrain3> I'm offering to buy "whylinux.us" or "whyubuntu.com" to let folks host an ad campaign similar to the "I'm a Mac I'm a PC" apple deal or the Windows Mojave thing.  ANyone wanna help me set it up?
<meoblast> i'll do it
<meoblast> dang it
<meoblast> working on the why ubuntu site now
<meoblast> i suggest a rename of Ubuntu Viral Videos
<meoblast> something like viralvideos.ubuntu.com would be an imediate turnoff to anyone i would try to send the link to
<meoblast> viral being the keyword
<meoblast001> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-12-22
<ZachK_> hello Wicks 
<Wicks> Hi
<ZachK_> Wicks: what brings you here?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-12-26
<echoalpha5> Hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-12-27
<hakimsheriff> could anyone tell me exactly what this team does?
<Linden940> we help make marketing paper work an or other things of the like
<Linden940> anything that would deal with marketing =P
<hakimsheriff> like advetising?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-12-31
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
<stjohnmedrano> Happy New Year Linux Users!
 * Linden940 is back (gone 17:45:23)
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-12-27
<Guest1947> hello! is anyone there
<Guest1947> how can I help in ubuntu advocacy
<Guest1947> I found that very few events are organised in India
<Guest1947> can I take the initiative
<Guest1947> shall I get support
#ubuntu-marketing 2014-12-26
<jessica_> hi
